# Öffenlicher Bereich > Expat Forum / Auswanderer > Hausbau in Thailand >  Hausbau im Süden

## marrai

Hallo wir sind hier neu im Forum und breuchten ein paar Infos. Also wir haben nähe Surathani ein Stück Land,und wollen auf diesem nicht jetzt aber vieleicht so in 2 Jahren ein Haus bauen lassen. Also wir beide haben vom Hausbau wirklich gar keine Ahnung,und somit können wir da auch fast nichts selber machen. Wir haben uns schon für ein Haus bzw. für ne Vorm entschieden.Guckt mal bei google auf Haus Malee khao lak. So soll es aussehen. Frage. Wie würdet ihr die Sache angehen? Wer kennt Firma die dieses Haus bauen könnt.Was könnte sowas ca. kosten? Nächstes Jahr würde ich schon mal mit ner Mauer drumherum anfangen, was muss man den für ca. 100 meter Mauer 180 cm hoch veranschlagen? Wir fangen jetzt erst an infos zu sammeln weil der Hausbau ja noch nicht vor der Tür steht. Und wollen ja auch nicht übers Ohr gehaut werden  ::  
Gruss Rainer und Marion

----------


## isaanfan

> Also wir haben nähe Surathani ein Stück Land,....


Habt *IHR* das wirklich? Erscheint mir eher unwahrscheinlich! Und das sollte zuerst mal geklärt werden.

isaanfan

----------


## marrai

Wie habt ihr das wirklich? Natürlich nur gemietet auf 30x30.... du weist was ich meine. Also Longlease!

----------


## TeigerWutz

> Also wir haben nähe Surathani ein Stück Land,....


Kommt nat. darauf an WO! 
Was ist _naehe suratthani_? Naehe ban don?...u.s.w.

Hab'  (schon seit "ewig") nen berliner freund auf samui, der dort ein bauunternehmen besitzt und schon vieler dieser thaihaeuser gebaut hat.

Wenn du an nem kontakt interessiert bist, schick' mir einfach ne PN

TW

----------


## marrai

Bin in Khanom,also nen katzensprung nach samui.

----------


## TeigerWutz

> Bin in Khanom,also nen katzensprung nach samui.


Bin im bilde! Danke

hast ne PN

----------


## schiene

ist denn das Grundstück schon genügen hoch mit Erde aufgeschüttet???

----------


## marrai

Nein noch gar nicht, der Immomensch sagt hm ich kann das vieleicht schlecht erklären. Also Das Haus wir ein wenig erhöht gebaut ähnlich stelzen,und im nachhinein wird unterm Haus aufgeschüttet. Er sagte das dies besser sei als alles (das ganze Land) aufschütten. Weil sie oft probleme im nachhinein mit rissen oä. hatten. Also verstehst erst bauen dann unterm haus aufschütten. Was hältst du davon?

----------


## Enrico

Davon ist garnix zu halten, da du dann nicht die Möglichkeit hast die Erde ordentlich zu verdichten. Musst ja nicht das ganze Grundstück aufschütten, reicht ja auch dort wo das Haus steht.

----------


## marrai

Ich hab das falsch erklärt. Also das soll kein stelzenhaus werden. Sonder nur etwas erhöht so das die luft unterm haus zirkulieren kann. Also ein wenig erhöht. weist was ich meine?Ohne Aufschütten.

----------


## marrai

Also das Land ist ca.1000 qm gross. Da wo das Haus steht soll nicht aufgeschüttet werden,es soll auf kurtzen pfählen stehn. Er sagt da sei dann immer eine luftzirkulation. und der rest kann aufgeschüttet werden.

----------


## Enrico

Ah, ok, dann brauchst natürlich nicht aufschütten.

----------


## isaanfan

> Ah, ok, dann brauchst natürlich nicht aufschütten.


..und fährst dann mit dem Boot zur Haustür, wenn richtig regnet.....  ::  

Das mit den späteren Problemen bei vorheriger Auschüttung läßt sich auf folgende zwei Arten vermeiden.
1. Gründung auf eingetriebenen Betonpfählen (Wird sehr oft angewendet, wenn es schnell gehen soll) oder
2. Aufschütten und zwei Regenzeiten setzen lassen.

isaanfan

----------


## Enrico

Es ist immer wichtig aufzuschütten, wenn das Grundstück unterhalb der Straßenhöhe liegt. Bisschen höher sollte es schon liegen. Aber ich hatte das Prinzip erst falsch verstanden, deswegen die Verwirrung...

----------


## Greenhorn

In groesseren "Mulden" kann oft auch das Strassenniveau nicht ausreichend sein.


Es sollte grundsaetzlich ein entscheidenter Punkt beachtet werden:
Normales Auffuellmaterial (Dreiachs-LKW [lot-sip-loo] regionalabhaengig fuer ungefaehr 1.000 Bath) ist fuer eine stabile Grundierung eines Hauses, anderer Gebaeude und der Mauer *nicht* geeignet*! Was anderes ist es, wenn lediglich den "Nicht-Haus-Bereich" auffuellen will.
Der Untergrund eines Baugrundstueckes sollte auf die vorhandene Stabilitaet untersucht werden. In aehnlichem Gelaende kann man auf Ergebnisse der Nachbarn zurueckgreifen.
Nun, auf ein meterdickes *Platten*fundament** mit 6-10 Lagen durchgehenden, armdicken Baustahlstraengen kann man alles im zweigeschossigen Bereich draufstellen, egal wie schwer das Dach ist, wie massiv die Decken oder wie dick die Waende sind. Aber so ein Fundament kann man auch in TH schon "nicht mehr bezahlen".
Klar muss sein, ein Haus, welches in Phuket auf Fels steht, kann man nicht einfach 1:1 in eine Region mit Sandboden (+ Gneisblasen [sehr schlecht]) setzen***.

Meiner Ansicht nach gibt es fuer den Unmittelbaren Hausbaubereich nur zwei Moeglichkeiten:
-Auffuellen mit entsprechenden Gesteinsbrocken (3-Achser >3.000 Bath)
-oder die von isaanfan beschriebene "Phahl-Stabilisierung" (nicht zu verwechseln mit den Pfoest'chen, die bei der in TH ueblichen Skelettbauweise im Boden einbetoniert werden). Zwischen solchen metertief in den Boden eingerammten Saeulen kann dann auch mit weniger geeignetem Material aufgefuellt werden.

Insbesondere ein Pool**** benoetigt eine sehr stabile Grundierung.
 ::  


*"Entschuldigen sie bitte, dass ich schlauer geworden bin" (Konrad Adenauer)
**in Th eher nicht ueblich
***gleiches gilt fuer Mauern, Pool, etc.
**** da im gefuellten Zustand nicht mit einem "hohlen" Haus vergleichbar (nicht nur Druck nach unten[=Gewicht] sondern auch seitlich!)

----------


## Greenhorn

Hier mal Beispiel fuer diese Saeulenstabilisierung:
[img_l:kis7getu]http://www.siamonline.de/forum/userfiles/img/aDSC00735.jpg[/img_l:kis7getu]Auf dem sehr grossem Baugelaende werden ueberall dort wo spaeter mal "Gebaeude" sein soll, dicke (hier 35 x 35 cm) Saeulen eingerammt.
Die Laenge der Saeulen kann man an dem im Hintergrund Rammgeruest ("fahrbar") ablesen. Viele Saeulen sind nicht zu sehen, da sie ebenerdig eingerammt sind. Die, die man sehen kann, trafen vorzeitig auf harten Untergrund. Der Ueberstand wird spaeter abgetrennt.
[br:kis7getu][/br:kis7getu]
Das hier entstehende zweigeschossige grosse Gebaeude unterscheidet sich "etwas" von dem geplanten "Haus Malee khao lak". Aber das Grundprinzip ist das gleiche. Insbesondere der groessere seitliche Abstand der "Skelet-Saeulen" macht eine stabilere Grundierung und Armierung derselben erfoerderlich. Dabei muss natuerlich das groessere Gewicht der Geschossdecken usw.ebenfals beruecksichtigt werden. Bei "Malee" koennen also die "Skelett-Saeulen-Fundamente" kleiner ausfallen, dafuer sind es auf der gleichen Grundflaeche dann auch mehr Fundamente.
[img_r:kis7getu]http://www.siamonline.de/forum/userfiles/img/aDSC00739.jpg[/img_r:kis7getu]

Zwischen der Saulenstabilisierung wurde hier der einfachheithalber, das wenige Wochen vorher aufgefuellte Material ausgebaggert (und voruebergehend zwischengelagert) und dann dort die Fundamente fuer die Skeletsaeulen eingeschalt. Die herausschauenden Baustahl-Buendel (Einzelstaebe etwa 20 mm) sind die Armierung fuer die Saeulen. Das Wasser in den Graeben (Grundwasser/Regenzeit) ist kein grundsaetzliches Problem. In den Zwischen-"Daemmen" kann man oft die ueberstehenden Stabilisierungssaeulen erkennen.[br:kis7getu][/br:kis7getu]
Ohne entsprechend angepasste Grundierung wird das Haus die angepeilten 30+30 Jahre nicht ueberleben.
 ::

----------


## Greenhorn

In TH hat man den Vorteil, das es keinen Frost gibt. 
In D entwickelt Wasser in Rissen im Verputz, Waenden und Fundamenten bei Gefrieren einen zusaetzlich hohen Druck.
[img_l:1rs33601]http://www.siamonline.de/forum/userfiles/img/aDSC00741.jpg[/img_l:1rs33601]

Solche (schonmal uebermalte) Risse sind, "schlechte Bauausfuehrung" und haengen in der Regel mit mangelhafter Gesamt-Fundamentierung zusammen.[br:1rs33601][/br:1rs33601]
[img_r:1rs33601]http://www.siamonline.de/forum/userfiles/img/aDSC00743.jpg[/img_r:1rs33601]
Ueber kurz oder lang wird sich der Riss in das Tragende-Skelett-Gerippe(hier Grundstuecksmauer) hineinziehen.
Dies sieht *nicht* nur unschoen aus!
Vielerlei Getier findet dort Versteck- und Brutmoeglichkeit. Termiten bauen ungesehen das Innere der Hohlblocksteine aus. Wenn die Dachpfannen auf Metallstaeben liegen, machen sie sich sehr gerne von hinten an Einbauschraenke heran. Da sie immer eine duenne Schicht stehen lassen, wird das oft erst sehr spaet bemerkt.
Noch schlimmer ist aber, ab diesem Moment kommt Luft an den Baustahl in den tragenden Streben. 5-15 (?) Jahre (abhaengig von der Staerke, vom Salzgehalt in der Luft, .....) ist die Armierung durchgerostet und die Mauer bricht ein. Die Termiten sind dann meist schon weg, weil der Schrank in der Regel frueher zusammenbricht.  ::  

Die meisten Thais auf dem Lande, im Alter von ueber 40 Jahre, sind noch in sehr, sehr einfachen Huetten mit einer Haltbarkeit von  etwa 3-5 Jahren geboren.
Die naechste Generation Haeuser stand auf vorgefertigten Betonsaeulen, im Erdgeschoss gemauert Kueche, Toilette, .... Oben mit stabilen Holzbrettern verkleidet, Dachkonstruktion in der Regel aus Holz, abgedeckt mit Ethernit-Platten.
Meist faengt es mit abgerosteten Schrauben in den Dachplatten an. Regen dringt ein, .....
Haltbarkeit 8-15 Jahr (?)
Insofern ist die neue Haeuser-Generation ein Gewinn.
Mir ist jetzt klar, warum gebrauchte Haeuser (gute Fundamente, super Dach, ...., 10 Jahre und aelter) so billig zu bekommen sind.  ::  

 ::

----------


## marrai

Vielen Dank das du dich diesen Thema so angenommen hast. Wir sind ja noch am Überlegen welches Haus es sein soll. Das Haus Malee kennst du ja schon,es gibt auch noch die Villa Sunee in U Form. Wir haben ein ziemlich ebenerdiges Landstück in den kokosnusbäumen drin und überlegen auch noch ob das Haus Malee überhaupt passt.Die villa sanee könnte es auch werden. Wir wollen halt ein Haus im Ayuthaya Style (Dach) Es soll das Grundstück aufgeschüttet werden,nur der Haus und poolbereich sollen frei bleiben. Weißt du was man für eine Mauer (eine schöne) einplanen muss?(bath)

----------


## Greenhorn

Also das mit dem Oberflaechenwasser wurde ja auch schon gesagt. Wenn ihr euer Grundstueck "aussenrum" auffuellt, steht euer Haus bei jedem staerkerem Regen in einem kleinem See und euer Pool saeuft mit ab. Deswegen auch der Hinweis mit dem Boot!

Khanom, Palmen, ebenerdig, ....... ?? wie weit ist das Grundstueck denn vom Meer weg??? Gibt's da schon Auslaender mit Haeusern? Haben die schon eine Regenzeit dort erlebt?

Schoene Mauer?? Grundsaetzlich ist vorrangig hohe und stabile Mauer wichtiger.
Mauern werden ueblicherweise auch in dieser Skelett-Bauweise hergestellt. 
Bauausfuehrung meiner Mauer:
Die Pfosten (4 Eisen), der untere "Zug" (7 Eisen), der obere  (5 Eisen) alles mit 12mm Baustahl. Bei 180 cm Hoehe etwa 2500 TB der lfd Meter. (alle Angaben wie immer natuerlich ohne Gewaehr). Der Anstrich mit einer guten Farbe (inkl. Voranstrich 25.-30.000 TB fuer die 100 m lange Mauer. Bei einem 1000 m[sup:305159dl]2[/sup:305159dl]-Grundstueck muessten allerdings etwa 120 lfd. Meter Mauer anfallen (?!?). Tor etwa 15.-60.000 TB.
BaustromAnschluss ? 6.000* TB + Kabel 2 adrig 50m Aluminium 1.500 Bath , Kupfer 6.000 TB
Gibt es Ortswasser (naam ba ba?) Gibt es Abwasser?
Schaut euch noch mal die gesamte Gelaende-Situation an, denke mal das Oberflaechenwasser muss Richtung Strasse weglaufen, .......
Gibt es einen Berg/Hang (!) von wo groessere Wassermassen in euer Grundstueck laufen koennen?
Achtung! Am ueberwiegenden Teil der Ostkueste (im Sueden) kann es in der Regenzeit bei Springfluten zu Ueberschwemmungen kommen (50-100cm) die sich mehrere (!) Kilometer tief ins Land ziehen. Also auch an hochwasserfreie Fahrzeug-Abstellplaetze denken, wenn dies in dem Bereich liegt.
Bsp.: Ein Kumpel hatte in Bang Saphan etwa 2,5 km vom Strand ein Haus, jedes Jahr 2-3 mal 20-30cm Ueberschwemmung. Der Nachbar(weiter landeinwaerts)  ein Italiener lies seine Villa auf etwa 50 cm hohe Saeulen** bauen. Beim ersten "Jahrhunderthochwasser"*** rettete er die Harley auf einer metallenen Auffahrtrampe im Wohnzimmer.  ::  
Bei 1.000 m[sup:305159dl]2[/sup:305159dl] bleibt nicht viel Platz fuer die idylischen Kokosnussbaeume. Daran denken, Gefahr-Radius der abgetrockneten Palmwedel entspricht ziemlich genau der Laenge derselben +Fallwinkel. Durch die Wucht der Peitschen-Wirkung werden Ethernitplatten und auch Schaedeldecken durchschlagen. Autodaecher und Motorhaupen werden nur verbeult. Also mit anderen Worten, bei den grossen Baeumen "verliert" man pro Baum etwa 100 m[sup:305159dl]2[/sup:305159dl] "fallsicheres" Baugelaende.
Gruss gh
 ::  

*Voraussetzung Stromleitung an der Erschliessungstrasse vorhanden
**Nachtigall ich hoer dir trapsen
*** kommt alle 7-10 Jahre vor

----------


## marrai

Also mein Land ist etwa 1,5 kilometer vom Strand entfernt. Du erzählst so viele Dinge  ::  Ich muss sagen das dies alles für mich (total laie) nicht nach volziebar. Ich muss sowieso diesen klompleten
Hausbau in fremden Händen legen,auch wenn ich da mehr bezahlen muss. Ich hab ja noch nich ma tapeziert ::  Ich werde halt genau prüfen müssen wer für unser Haus zu bauen in Frage kommt. Die immobilienfirma über der ich das Land geleast habe,über die kann man auch bauen! Bis jetzt bin ich mit den ersten Infos die ich bekam sehr zufrieden. Denn die sagen das was ich auch übers Internet rausgefunden habe. zb. das 1 laufender meter mauerbau ca. 2000 bath kostet. Und diese Villa malee in etwa bei 2,5 bis 3 mill. liegt.

----------


## marrai

Ich bin auch noch auf der Suche nach Häusern so im ayuthaya style. Wer da was im www weis könnte mir ja nen link senden. Daaaanke

----------


## Greenhorn

Da gibt's ja bestimmt schon Haeuser in der Umgebung. Wasserschaeden kann man sehr gut sehen!

Grundsaetzlich kann man einen Vertrag auch weiter verkaufen.??!!
Was zahlt ihr eigentlich dafuer???


Die Kosten eines Hauses , schluesselfertig, haengen von sehr vielen Faktoren ab:
Fussboden, Tueren, Fenster, Decke, Dach, Elektroinstallation, Beleuchtung, Vergitterung, ....
Ich habe mir die beiden Haeuser *nicht* im Detail angesehen, aber 2,5 bis 3 Mille (nehme an ohne Pool ?) kommt mir schon sehr wenig vor!!!! Um den Preis halten zu koennen, wird vieles nicht so stabil und von hoher Qualitaet sein.
Will dich nicht noch mehr verwirren, aber .... na, ich bin jetzt auch schon in einem Alter, wo das jugendlich hektische und heftige, stark nachlaesst, trotzdem haette ich bei den Billigbauweisen (8 cm Wandstaerke inkl. tragende Teile) Angst, mit einer einzigen mich "ueberkommenden", "unachtsamen" Bewegung so ein ganzen Gefachteil im zweiten Stock herauszutreten. *

Fuer solche Projekte gibt es auch in TH Plaene fuer die Baugenehmigung! Kopien kosten nicht viel. Auch wenn da alles in Thai geschrieben ist, kann man die Zeichnungen und Zahlen ganz gut verstehen.
[img_l:1uacduk7]http://www.siamonline.de/forum/userfiles/img/aDSC00744.jpg[/img_l:1uacduk7]
hier Auszug aus einer 20-Seitigen-Baugenehmigung. 

[br:1uacduk7][/br:1uacduk7]Wird sich bestimmt in eurer Bekanntschaft jemand finden, der so was verstehen kann.

Mit dem "ayuthaya style" kenn' ich mich nicht aus!

Vielleicht noch eines zum Umgang mit Foren: 
1. ....sei vorsichtig!
Bei manchen Foren (Achtung dieses hier ausdruecklich ausgenommen!!!) habe ich echt den Eindruck (nicht nur TH-Foren!) die existieren nur um Leute abzocken zu koennen.
Deshalb :
2. gib nie eure persoenlichen Daten heraus!!!!! Niee, egal wie vertrauenserweckend etwas ist, geschrieben oder als Avatar, oder ... oder .... ,Nie!! .... wirklich !!! NIIIIIEEE!
Spart viel Geld   ::  


* je nach Lage des Pools koennte man das dann gleich als Sprungturm nutzen (ACHTUNG Ironie)

p.s. @schiene 
kann man solche Bilder auch per PN uebermitteln? Mein Scanner is im Oarrrrsch, wie jeder Bayer sagen wuerde (  ::  ), aber die Fotos sind ja auch nicht schlecht!?

----------


## marrai

Also bei dem Haus malee, das ja nur um die 110 qm hat sagte er mir das ich bei guten materialien um die 3 mill liegt. Bei minderer Qualität wirds billiger. Ich hab dieses Haus ja schon gebrauch für 5,5 mill im Netz gesehen. Aber mit Land:

----------


## marrai

Also dafür das ich in 45 in koh samui bin und auch am strand in 3 min hat das grundstück wenig gekostet. 1000qm 450000 bath.Chanod

----------


## Greenhorn

> Also dafür das ich in 45 in koh samui bin und auch am strand in 3 min hat das grundstück wenig gekostet. 1000qm 450000 bath.Chanod


Also, (???) fuer 30 Jahre Pacht, mit Zinseszins etwa 1500 TB im Jahr 
 ::  echt nicht zuviel!
Gibt es schon eine "Festschreibung" fuer die "zweiten" 30 Jahre???

Oder??was heisst "Chanod"??? habt ihr das gekauft???

----------


## marrai

Also in Thailand gibt es Landtitel und der beste und höchste ist eben Chanote. Dieser besagt das zb.das Land schuldenfrei und bebaubar ist. Und noch so einiges. Wir haben nicht nur 30, sondern 30+30+30 vertraglich schon mit den noch zu zahlenden Kosten festgelegt. Alle 30 Jahre muss einer zum Landoffice und 3300 THB zahlen und dann passt es wieder für 30 Jahre.

----------


## schiene

> p.s. @schiene 
> kann man solche Bilder auch per PN uebermitteln? Mein Scanner is im Oarrrrsch, wie jeder Bayer sagen wuerde (  ), aber die Fotos sind ja auch nicht schlecht!?


ja,das geht  ::

----------


## Greenhorn

> Also in Thailand gibt es Landtitel und der beste und höchste ist eben Chanote. Dieser besagt das zb.das Land schuldenfrei und bebaubar ist. Und noch so einiges. Wir haben nicht nur 30, sondern 30+30+30 vertraglich schon mit den noch zu zahlenden Kosten festgelegt. Alle 30 Jahre muss einer zum Landoffice und 3300 THB zahlen und dann passt es wieder für 30 Jahre.


Das Chanote ist eine Urkunde, die in etwa dem Grundbucheintrag entspricht. Wobei es sich hier nicht nur um ein Nutzungs- sondern um ein veraeusser- und belastbares Eigentumsrecht handelt. Gibt verschiedene Stufen, das Schwarze ist das beste!
Auf der Rueckseite werden die verschiedenen Belastungen eingetragen.
Wenn da an erster Stelle ein rechtlich zulaessiger Pachtvertrag fuer max. 30 Jahre fuer einen Farang eingetragen ist (wenn!), kann der als Strohmann eingetragene Thai keinen Kredit damit aufnehmen.
Der Abschluss eines Pachtvertrages fuer 30 Ist rechtens und man kann eine Option fuer weitere 30 Jahre eintragen.
Diese Option ist aber quasi nur in etwa mit einem Vorzugsrecht zu vergleichen.

----------


## Greenhorn

> Zitat von Greenhorn
> 
> p.s. @schiene 
> kann man solche Bilder auch per PN uebermitteln? Mein Scanner is im Oarrrrsch, wie jeder Bayer sagen wuerde (  ), aber die Fotos sind ja auch nicht schlecht!?
> 
> 
> ja,das geht


kommt morgen
 ::

----------


## Greenhorn

Nur nochmal zur Verdeutlichung:
Wenn auf der Rueckseite des Chanote eine oder mehrere Belastungen eingetragen sind, ist ein Pachtvertrag, der dahinter eingetragen wird eigentlich nichts wert.
 ::

----------


## marrai

Ja ich weis da ist alles leer und somit alles in Ordnung. Bist du jetzt grad in Thailand?

----------


## Greenhorn

> ...Bist du jetzt grad in Thailand?


ja!?

----------


## marrai

du glücklicher sind erst grad wieder zurück. Übrigens, haben wir mal bei der Firma Saiyoi direkt nachgefragt was die villa malee kosten würde wenn sie die in Kanom bauen würde. Es wurde mir mitgeteilt das dies ja Top End Qaulitaet,was Materialien und Bausubstanz betrift und somit pro qm 58.000 bath kostet. Das wär mir zuviel. Wobei mir erscheint das es gutes und sehr gutes Material gibt ::   Ich hab auch noch die Häuser Saraburi nähe cha am gesehen uuch die wären in etwa so wie wir bauen wollen.

----------


## schiene

Ich denke der beste Weg ist sich vor ort die Häuser anzuschauen und wenn man von der Qualität überzeugt ist Verhandlungen mit der jeweiligen Baufirma aufzunehmen.
Ratsam wäre es dann natürlich einen vertrauenswürdigen Dolmetscher zu rate zu ziehen und die Verträge zweisprachig engl./thai aufzusetzten.Als wichtig sehe ich auch an keine allzugroßen Vorauszahlungen zu tätigen.

----------


## Greenhorn

> ..... pro m[sup:259pceyr]2[/sup:259pceyr] 58.000 bath


mal 110 m[sup:259pceyr]2[/sup:259pceyr], na, da kommen ganz schoen viel Nullen raus, aber....bei entsprechender Bauausfuehrung, ....?? Aber blos auf eine muendliche Zusage hin kann keiner sagen, ob das Endprodukt angemessen ist.

Nun ihr lauft Gefahr, dass alles teurer wird, aber .... legt euer Geld vernuenftig an, dann habt ihr das auch wieder drin. Dann wartet einfach noch mal. Vielleicht mietet ihr euch sowie so erst besser fuer einige Zeit ein, dann koennt ihr auch den Baufortschritt staendig kontrollieren.
Nutzt diese Zeit! Gebt in den verschiedensten Foren beim Suchbegriff "Hausbau"/"Hauskauf" ein. Versucht mal mit diesen Leuten Kontakt aufzunehemen (vielleicht auch per email). Hoert mal nach, was sie fuer Erfahrungen gemacht haben.  ::   ::   ::   Eigentlich duerfte es keine Foren geben, wo zu diesen Begriffen nichts zufinden ist!  ::  
Fahrt mal nach zwei Jahren zu euren Wunschhaeusern hin und fragt die Besitzer nach ihrer Zufriedenheit, ....... sagt aber gleich mit allem Nachdruck, dass ihr ueberhaupt keine Kaufinteressen habt. 
Baut stabil! Verzichtet lieber auf ein zusaetzliches Gaeste- , Lese-, Buegel, ...-Zimmer. Verzichtet auf Schnick-Schnack (entweder unstabil oder sehr teuer) Eingeschossig (preisguenstiger,Bodenlast geringer, heisse Luft zieht nach oben, .... auch wenn das Dach kleiner wird), vergesst den Pool (entweder nicht dicht oder sehr, sehr teuer, staendig gruen, ....)
..... sichert alles mit entsprechenden Garantien und Zahlungen auf "Sperrkonten" ab.
........ viel Glueck!
 ::

----------


## marrai

Also diesen Preis können wir uns auf alle Fälle nicht leisten. Unsere Obergrenze ist eben 3mill. bath. Wir werden schon sehen was dabei rauskommt. Der pool muss sein denn das ist ja das wichtigste für mich. Bin ja nicht direkt am meer.

----------


## Greenhorn

[img_l:3s45fqcn]http://www.siamonline.de/forum/userfiles/img/aDSC00715.jpg[/img_l:3s45fqcn]


> Also diesen Preis können wir uns auf alle Fälle nicht leisten. Unsere Obergrenze ist eben 3mill. bath. Wir werden schon sehen was dabei rauskommt. Der pool muss sein denn das ist ja das wichtigste für mich. Bin ja nicht direkt am meer.


Vielleicht solltet ihr euch erst mal nur Haeuser fuer 2,5 Mio ansehen

Soooolte es dann hinten fuer einen Pool eng werden, kann ich dir einen Bauherrn empfehlen.  ::

----------


## marrai

Das ist gar nicht so leicht.Den die Häuser die im Internet für 3 mill bath angeboten werden,kosten ja real wenn man sie selber baut oder bauen lässt viel weniger. Den die wollen ja alle meisten 50 % noch verdienen ::

----------


## schiene

@marrai
vielleicht hilft dir dieser Link bei der Suche nach einer Baufirma weiter??!!
http://www.thailand-immobilien.ch/Typ_0_100.html

----------


## marrai

Super,das war ein sehr guter link. Da war unser Haus schon so in etwa dabei ::  Und auch die Preise finde ich tragbar.

----------


## Greenhorn

Mein erter Eindruck ist auch, die schon sehr verbindliche Darstellung vieler preisentscheidenter Faktoren, zeigt , die Firma scheut keinen Preisvergleich.

Solche Punkte sind zu ungenau:
-Fundamente, Bodenplatte, tragende Pfeiler aus Stahlbeton
-solide elektrische Installationen


Und hier muss man genau lesen:
Aussentüre aus Hartholz, ....sonstige Tueren weniger gut
Klimaanlagen vorbereitet, ...also ohne Klimaanlagen
TV und Telefonanschlüsse , ... ohne Antennen, Hausanschluesse, ...

Habe die Seite bei den Favorits mit aufgenommen.




> ....Den die wollen ja alle meisten 50 % noch verdienen


Mein Vater (Bauingenieur) hat immer gesagt, "noch schlimmer sind die vielen, vielen die auch mal schnell noch 10 % verdienen wollen, ..."  ::

----------


## marrai

Habe gerade Post von der Firma Concept house bekommen. Und die haben die villa malee angeschaut und uns geschrieben das diese ca. 2,5 mill. bath kosten würde. Eigentlich bin ich ja froh,anderseits traue ich der sache nich so. Obwohl dies ein angesehene Firma in Phuket sein soll.

----------

